# Bad link in latest Acrobat Reader?



## KernelPanic (Mar 30, 2009)

```
...
===>   acroread8-8.1.4_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libscim-1.0.so.8.1.0 - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libscim-1.0.so.8.1.0 in /usr/ports/textproc/linux-scim-libs
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/8/scim-libs-1.4.7-7.fc8.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/8/scim-libs-1.4.7-7.fc8.i386.rpm.
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
===>  Patching for linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1
===>  Configuring for linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1
===>  Installing for linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.901.0 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.2.3 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libexpat.so.0 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.600.10 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.1001.1 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpng.so.3.1.2.8 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.7.1 - found
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/linux-scim-libs already installed
===>   linux-scim-libs-fc8-1.4.7_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of textproc/linux-scim-libs
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/linux-scim-libs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/linux-scim-libs.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroread8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/acroread8.
```

Reinstalling textproc/linux-scim-libs results in the following library installation:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel      20 Mar 30 08:51 /compat/linux/usr/lib/libscim-1.0.so.8 -> libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  913376 Mar 30 08:51 /compat/linux/usr/lib/libscim-1.0.so.8.2.3

Any workaround?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2009)

It says it's already installed. Usually just starting the build process (of acrobat reader) again will work. Sometimes you'll need to uninstall the offending package.

It seems that some packages are not detected correctly as being installed.


----------



## KernelPanic (Mar 30, 2009)

All attempts to reinstall either ports result in the same error.

There is no libscim-1.0.so.8.1.0 library installed by textproc/linux-scim-libs. I suspect this may be due to the fact that I'm using fc8 and not the default Linux base.


----------



## darcsis (Mar 31, 2009)

*just deinstall that port*

deinstall acroread and that annoying port
and reinstall acroread, then everything will be ok.
it seems there are many linux port repo copies in the ports tree these days.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 1, 2009)

darcsis said:
			
		

> deinstall acroread and that annoying port
> and reinstall acroread, then everything will be ok.
> it seems there are many linux port repo copies in the ports tree these days.



I did the following:

pkg_deinstall -f textproc/linux-scim-libs
pkg_deinstall -O print/acroread8
portinstall print/acroread8

It immediately installs the textproc/linux-scim-libs port again and then fails with the same error.


----------



## KernelPanic (Apr 1, 2009)

KernelPanic said:
			
		

> I did the following:
> 
> pkg_deinstall -f textproc/linux-scim-libs
> pkg_deinstall -O print/acroread8
> ...



So I tried a different route:
pkg_deinstall -f textproc/linux-scim-libs
cd /usr/ports
make fetchindex
cd print/acroread8
make all install clean

And it installed without a problem.

I still do not have /compat/linux/usr/lib/libscim-1.0.so.8.1.0 but as long as it installs and works I guess I don't care?


----------

